

Make Your Own RSS Superfeed - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/2013/03/20/make-your-own-rss-superfeed/

======
sjs382
Their pricing is a bit confusing for me.

Using their free plan, from what I can tell (though I may be wrong), you can
create a single RSS feed from 5 different RSS feeds, as long as there are only
100 new items per month.

This doesn't seem like a worthwhile use of their free plan. And upgrading to
pay $15/month to consolidate 20 feeds fo a maximum of 3000 news items per
month, seems a bit excessive, too.

I'm sure there are good uses for Zapier, but this doesn;t seem like one of
them.

(Of course, this is all provided that I understand their pricing correctly. I
might be misunderstanding what a "task" and a "zap" are.)

------
bryanh
We're especially proud of our RSS support because not only can we combine
multiple RSS feeds into one, you can bring other non-RSS sources into your
superfeed (think Dropbox/Github/Evernote/etc...). You can browse a ton of them
here: <https://zapier.com/app/explore?services=RSSAPI>

Happy to answer any questions or take suggestions!

------
josh2600
I <3 Zapier. I hated the old site, but the new one feels like a straight copy
of IFTTT. That being said, it's a tight space and the winner is the one with
scale. It is, as they say, a volume game.

If I were Zapier, I'd look for a quick exit to a company like Dropbox,
Microsoft or any of the other large storage companies. It seems like this tech
is tailor-made for archival initiatives.

------
seanpont
How does Zapier order items from multiple RSS feeds when no publish date is
available in the feed? I imagine that feeds with high churn, like that of
hacker news, would be tough to mix with those that update more slowly, like a
blog.

------
baq
i'm a yahoo pipes user. why should i switch?

~~~
webwanderings
That's what I've been thinking. For RSS-to-RSS, pipes can potentially build
one gigantic feed.

~~~
fakeer
Yes. I used to subscribe a pipes quizblogs' feed.

------
julien
I just wanted to put out there that this has nothing to do with Superfeedr...

------
rssident
Try <http://rssident.com>

You can combine as many feeds as you want.

